
Ask HN: What would you do with a lot of spare compute hardware? - zornslemma
Due to a project I was working on no longer needing the resources, I currently own several servers with up to date hardware. In aggregate, there are:<p>- 160 vCPUs, Xeon v4 2.2 Ghz<p>- 512GB RAM, DDR4 2400 Mhz<p>- 10 TB SSD<p>- 196 TB HDD<p>I&#x27;d like to hear suggestions on how I can direct these resources for the most impact. This could mean a new project or an existing project&#x2F;organization. But it has to be something noncommercial, not a new business idea.
======
Down_n_Out
Experiment with free versions of enterprise software? For example Nutanix [0]
or setup a Openshift/OKD cluster [1]. Install a Hypervisor [2][3] and start
rolling out virtual machines for smaller projects, use a devops approach
automating everything with Ansible for example (Infrastructure as Code)... And
many more possibilities, or donate the hardware to me so I can use it to do
all this ;)

[0] [https://www.nutanix.com/products/community-
edition/](https://www.nutanix.com/products/community-edition/) [1]
[https://www.okd.io/](https://www.okd.io/) [2]
[https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/evalcenter?p=free-
esxi6](https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/evalcenter?p=free-esxi6) [3]
[https://www.ovirt.org/](https://www.ovirt.org/)

------
snazz
Find yourself an open-source project in need of build infrastructure. A Linux
distro or one of the BSDs would certainly be grateful if you were to help them
build and distribute packages.

------
quickthrower2
Start a cloud service, provision a bunch of VMS and let HNers rent them for
electricity cost, and they can decide how best to put them to use.

------
segmondy
Find a startup that has growth but not the computing platform. Host them in
exchange for equity.

------
malux85
Are you in London? I’ll buy them.

I need them for computational chemistry hobby of mine

------
ekr
Start a small cloud service provider business.

------
akulbe
What brand/model are those servers?

------
roschdal
sell it

